# What Bait to use this time of year?



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'll be headed out fishing today and tomorrow... specifically looking for LMB and perhaps crappie thereafter.

I've never fished this early in the year, what are you thinking I should use?

I'm fishing a LARGE private pond that routinely produces big bass on lipless cranks due to weeds. It's an old gravel pit and the entirety is roughly 10fow.

Any tips?


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jigs, chatterbaits, spinners


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

If that gravel pit has real clear water i would go with a jerkbait or scatter rap. I did very well on both those baits in a clear cold water situation during that warm up about 3 weeks ago


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Rattlin Rogue suspending model is my first weapon of choice this time of year. Spinnerbait as well. And jigs and shaky head worms.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

killed em on a yellow 1/2oz jig with red hook, tipped with 2 inch powerbait minnow. Would cast, let sit 30 sec, then just barely jiggle the rod and reel in slowly. They'd smash it!


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Jig, jerkbait, rattlebait.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would also not overlook a crankbait. I have caught 16 bass since ice out all on square bill crankbaits


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ten more yesterday I did get a couple on a chatter bait but most came on a square bill


----------



## FishingFitz (Feb 15, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> I'll be headed out fishing today and tomorrow... specifically looking for LMB and perhaps crappie thereafter.
> 
> I've never fished this early in the year, what are you thinking I should use?
> 
> ...


Yes take me lol thats a tip


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

A lot of fish caught in the CLASSIC on a spinnerbait, 
Kinda surprising, Who said spinnerbaits died off?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> A lot of fish caught in the CLASSIC on a spinnerbait,
> Kinda surprising, Who said spinnerbaits died off?


Been hearing a lot about the jerkbait bite this time of year, never have personally tried it, always stuck with my soft plastics and spinnerbaits, going to have to give it a try.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Always used large spinnerbaits, Like 1/2 oz and up. castings about 4-5 feet off shore where the drop offs are. been nailing them this year. Those are all i use (got a ton on sale once) and they have never failed me. A buddy of mine Used a weedless frog and was nailing them two days ago.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use lots of different baits this time of year. A spinner bait will locate an area that holds fish quickly but only catches the real active fish. It is similar to a crank as its a search bait. I will turn around and fish an area thoroughly with a Texas rigged craw or jig or a worm depending on water temp and area being fished. Chances are if you catch a fish or two from an area a lot of fish are using that area at some point during the day but not necessarily in the mood to chase a relatively fast moving bait. It's all a feel thing and there is no set rule to a tactic or technique but more like generalities because things can change hourly. Generally a square bill is good along shallow rip rap and stumps but not always. I love the thrill of the hunt and once you do figure out a little something it's always a race to stay on top of that pattern and find the pattern in the pattern that catches big fish not just fish.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> I use lots of different baits this time of year. A spinner bait will locate an area that holds fish quickly but only catches the real active fish. It is similar to a crank as its a search bait. I will turn around and fish an area thoroughly with a Texas rigged craw or jig or a worm depending on water temp and area being fished. Chances are if you catch a fish or two from an area a lot of fish are using that area at some point during the day but not necessarily in the mood to chase a relatively fast moving bait. It's all a feel thing and there is no set rule to a tactic or technique but more like generalities because things can change hourly. Generally a square bill is good along shallow rip rap and stumps but not always. I love the thrill of the hunt and once you do figure out a little something it's always a race to stay on top of that pattern and find the pattern in the pattern that catches big fish not just fish.


On top of that, every fish is different. Just because something works for me and where i fish doesnt mean it will work else where. Im fishing a private pond. and i nail fish there. when i go to the grand i try to catch fish everything changes. this is why fishing is so much fun.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

KayakBass11 said:


> On top of that, every fish is different. Just because something works for me and where i fish doesnt mean it will work else where. Im fishing a private pond. and i nail fish there. when i go to the grand i try to catch fish everything changes. this is why fishing is so much fun.


Very true and a reason I have reels with all different retrieve ratios. You would be surprised how often a slightly faster or slower retrieve will catch fish. Bass fishing is probably more addicting than crack but I'm not sure I'm not into drugs. My drug is fishing and damn it's expensive


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

It can become very expensive. I had a friend who said if crack wasnt so expensive he would addicted.... my drug is also fishing. used to be hunting but fishing is way more fun. i still do both but i find while im sitting in the stand i think about fishing. i cant remember the last time i went fishing and didnt catch something.... seaweed and sticks count in my book HA. i have about 4 different baitcaster reels depending on what im using. Sense i mainly use spinners i really only use 1-2 rods but now that i have my kayak i hope to expand that a little bit more.

I have no problem spending money on fishing stuff because it sure is worth it!


----------

